# Generic IEEE 1284 printer driver installation issue[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## allison1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was installing an hp photosmart printer on windows XP SP2. I was able to install the software and the printer driver but when I got to the part where it was looking for the generic printer driver it could not be found on either the downloaded driver from HP or my Windows xP installation disk. I have an unknown device in the device manager that I would like to update with the driver so the printer will respond. Is there anyone who can help with this>? Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Generic IEEE 1284 printer driver installation issue*

*Here* is a free program which can help you find out exactly what the Unknown device is.

_(Simply click the colored link to be re-directed)_

Which will then help us verify what driver you need.

-Coolfreak


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Generic IEEE 1284 printer driver installation issue*

Nice post Coolfreak:smile:


----------



## allison1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Generic IEEE 1284 printer driver installation issue*

Thanks for your help so far. Iknow the device is the printer because as soon as I disconnect it the generic unknown device disappears. I am technical and usually the driver can be found in the cab files or on the driver but to no avail this time. I also tried the win xp cd and still can't locate the file.

any other help is appreciated:wave:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Generic IEEE 1284 printer driver installation issue*

Does the printer show up when you go to: *Start* > *Printers and Faxes*?


----------



## allison1968 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Generic IEEE 1284 printer driver installation issue*

No it goes through the entire installation and after downloading a patch at the urgence of HP it will not detect the printer. The CPU does but the installation does not complete and I know if I could get the generic driver installed I can then go and find the installed driver in the list but until I can get past these hurdles I am stuck


----------

